# Orlando Realtors go on "pretend" SunRail ride



## pennyk (Sep 14, 2012)

Today, Central Florida Realtors and others rode an Amtrak train from DeLand to Kissimmee "pretending" it will a SunRail commuter train.

An article about the ride was in today's Orlando Sentinel: http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-09-13/news/os-realtors-sunrail-ride-20120913_1_sunrail-officials-amtrak-train-tawny-olore

One of my neighbors was on the "trip" and she loved it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 14, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Today, Central Florida Realtors and others rode an Amtrak train from DeLand to Kissimmee "pretending" it will a SunRail commuter train.
> 
> An article about the ride was in today's Orlando Sentinel: http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-09-13/news/os-realtors-sunrail-ride-20120913_1_sunrail-officials-amtrak-train-tawny-olore
> 
> One of my neighbors was on the "trip" and she loved it.


And they didn't invite you?  Don't they need Lawyers for Real Estate deals? :giggle:

And was it the Meteor or the Star, guess they were probably on their own Cars and given VIP Treatment, maybe Leo was assigned to that duty since he's one of the Best!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 14, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> And they didn't invite you?  Don't they need Lawyers for Real Estate deals? :giggle:
> 
> And was it the Meteor or the Star, guess they were probably on their own Cars and given VIP Treatment, maybe Leo was assigned to that duty since he's one of the Best!


I was not invited.  I read about it in the newspaper before my neighbor told me about it. I do not know if it was the Star or Meteor. I will ask the neighbor next time I see her. According to the article, 3 extra coaches were added. My neighbor told me that the train was very nice. Since she lives in one of the penthouses in my condo building, I think very nice means VERY nice, since I am sure her standards are much higher than mine. :lol:

BTW, the use the term neighbor loosely. We live in the same condo building. I live on one of the lower floors and she lives on the top floor.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2012)

And I live in the Penthouse Suite whenever I travel!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Oct 10, 2012)

So I assume they couldnt use the cafe car? :giggle:


----------



## George Harris (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't know who thought this up and who funded this, but they should get some sort of award. It is a brilliant way to improve support for the project.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 11, 2012)

I bet that the Amtrak train will be far more comfortable that the real SunRail.


----------

